
Elevation Dock with Lightning adapter - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2012/11/30/elevation-lightning-adapter
======
mdonahoe
Check out the dock plus, another kickstarter project that is designed
specifically for the iphone5.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dockplus/charging-
dock-f...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dockplus/charging-dock-for-
iphone-5)

The FAQ at the bottom specifically mentions that it is not just an adapter on
the existing lightning cable.

